# >> DISCOUNTED FULL KITS at BAG RIDERS <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*SALE ON FULL KITS FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY 

COMPLETE MANAGEMENT 
WITH FRONT AND REAR 
AIR LIFT SUSPENSION* 


*Deal Expires 8/6/2010* 

MK2 - Starting at *$1,586.00* + Shipping 
MK3 - Starting at *$1,586.00* + Shipping 
CORRADO - Starting at *$1,586.00* + Shipping 
B4 PASSAT - Starting at *$1,586.00* + Shipping 

MKIV - Starting at *$1,386.00* + Shipping 
NEW BEETLE - Starting at *$1,386.00* + Shipping 

MKV - Starting at *$1,396.00* + Shipping 
MKVI - Starting at *$1,396.00* + Shipping 
EOS - Starting at *$1,396.00* + Shipping 
B6 PASSAT - Starting at *$1,396.00* + Shipping 
AUDI A3 (FWD) - Starting at *$1,396.00* + Shipping 

* 
WE HAVE 3 MANAGEMENT OPTIONS FOR FULL KITS:* 

 
MANUAL MANAGEMENT - *Starting at $1,386.00* 

 
ANALOG MANAGEMENT - *Starting at $1,777.50* 

 
DIGITAL MANAGEMENT - *Starting at $2,011.50* 



*If you have any questions, feel free to call, email, PM or text us! * 


Check this kit out along with other air suspension products on BAGRIDERS.COM - We accept Mastercard, Visa, Discover and PayPal. 


*Need a shipping quote?* Get a quote instantly on the BAG RIDERS website by adding products to the shopping cart.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, I should of waited to buy my kit. I would saved like $400 :banghead:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

I hate sales after purchase.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

haha great lookin kits will!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow man this is a sick deal for people who are about to bag their car


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Will is the man!!!! keep an eye out for this thing on the ground very soon.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

If I wanted to order the analog package but wanted another compressor what would that change and run me? Audi a3 (MKV), with 3/8" lines?


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

need some B5 love


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

guiltyblade said:


> If I wanted to order the analog package but wanted another compressor what would that change and run me? Audi a3 (MKV), with 3/8" lines?


 You can add it on the site it it adds it all up at the bottom, I believe its and extra $195 to upgrade to a second comp and to 3/8 line. Also don't forget water traps and the wiring for the comps is an awsome deal compaired to sourcing it else where.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

When I went for that package deal the only options are choosing my platform and choosing my lines. Those are the exact other things I want, another compressor and water traps. Pretty much the analog kit fits my needs. Besides that I'm going to have to order the osir gauge mount cause it looks good in my car. THose gauges arte 52mm right or they bigger?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> Will is the man!!!! keep an eye out for this thing on the ground very soon.


 I'm looking forward to this :thumbup: 




guiltyblade said:


> If I wanted to order the analog package but wanted another compressor what would that change and run me? Audi a3 (MKV), with 3/8" lines?


 We added the option to add a second compressor for $175, and we also added related products links to add water traps, power kits and tank substitutions. 




blakwag said:


> need some B5 love


 B5 bag kits are in the works.


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> B5 bag kits are in the works.


----------



## rali (Sep 20, 2006)

yessssssss :beer:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

blakwag said:


>


 ugh I want!!!!!!!!


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I so should of waited, i'd be riding on air by now :banghead: 

Now I still have to buy front and rear bags to finish of my analog airlift kit...


----------



## tattoo-freak (Jul 24, 2010)

im a newb and im loving this already


----------



## SIC16 (Apr 13, 2004)

vw should have came with this color right from the factory. looks good man reminds me of my MKII


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> ugh I want!!!!!!!!


Hey Austin, I'm going to talk to Corey about the B5 kits today. :thumbup:



tattoo-freak said:


> im a newb and im loving this already


Give me a call if you have any questions



VDuBPL said:


> I so should of waited, i'd be riding on air by now :banghead:
> 
> Now I still have to buy front and rear bags to finish of my analog airlift kit...


Don't worry Peter, we can make this deal work for your setup. PM me. 



SIC16 said:


> vw should have came with this color right from the factory. looks good man reminds me of my MKII


Indeed, Mike's car is beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Get your orders in.

*Remember, the deal is over August 6th.*


----------

